# Coguin Bay trout bite is on FIRE!



## unibober (Apr 6, 2009)

Well over the last few warm days the trout bite has skyrocketed! I caught 20 decent ones Wednesday and my buddy caught 30ish today, most over 20 inches. Incoming tide between 2pm and 4pm. They are killing mirrodines close to the grass. God I love south Louisiana fishing. Going again tom and will get some pics. J


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Where is Coguin Bay?


----------



## unibober (Apr 6, 2009)

Its in Pointe a la Hache LA south of New Orleans. Cold weather has killed the bite.


----------

